# Hello



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Hiya!
My boyfriend and I are proud owners of three (recently four, but one died) mice. According to Swedish standards, they are two black/tan berkshire's (one with a blaze, and one with a spot on her forehead...) and the third one is an argente satin mix between either berkshire and even or berkshire and dutch. I'm going to post in the Variety Identification though, to see what you think. I'm still learning, you see. 

I decided to become a member here, as it's always good to get more knowledge. I hope I'll learn even more than I have so far.

xx
Viry


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you ^^


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

I'm looking forward to hearing more about your mice.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello!

We also have two African Pygmy Hedgehogs.  Buffy and Pickle.

Meeces:
Willow (Ms)
Tara (Miss)
Rory (Mr)

Hedgies:
Buffy (Miss)
Pickle (Ms)

Let's start with Will. She is roughly 15 weeks old, like the other two meeces. She's a really good climber and really nice and kind, but a little shy if she doesn't know you. She does _not_ like climbing down pipes/tubes (no problems upwards) and she refuses to climb both up and down ladders/bridges (of wood, suspended from cage ceiling). Ever since she had to spend a night with Rory (stupid me being ill and confused), she has been acting way more calm around me, my boyfriend and my friends. She is a really lovely girl. The picture is from when she'd just been taken out of Rory's cage, so she looks a bit scruffy and grumpy.










Tara is usually way more brave than Willow and less shy; however, ever since she had to spend a night alone, she's been a bit less keen on getting picked up, poor lass. She's also a bit nervous when it comes to dark, confined spaces. According to the pet shop (a tiny, good petshop which I think might be doing some breeding of their own), Tara and her brother were the only bubs their mother had this time (which is probably why she - the mother - got sold as a pet mouse rather than kept for breeding); however, Willow and her huge amount of siblings were born at the same time so the mothers just shared responsibility, which is nice.










Rory is a tiny angel. He is way more calm during handling than the girls and he loves climbing anything but upper arms.  Whilst his sister and Willow love sitting on people's shoulders and explore, he loves exploring your hands or curling up in your knee.He took very good care of his friend, The Doctor, before he died. He washed him and took care of the nest building. He never stole any food, but rather brought it closer to his blind little friend and rarely left his side. So cute!










The Doctor (deceased)

I thought he deserved a picture in the forum. He was calm and very kind. I think he was a runt, and a bit left out before it was only him and Rory, seeing as he was quite skinny when we got him (not excessively so, just a bit). He ate well and drank well and he loved cuddling up next to Rory or in my lap. Or both. He was blind, but he'd learned to live with it and could get around perfectly well anyway. Unfortunatelly, after just four days with us, he got seizures and died. They think he had epilepsy (it usually shows between 55-80 days of age, he was roughly 90 days (two weeks) old according to the pet shop, but we don't know). Either way, he seemed pretty content and living a good life the few days he was with us. I didn't use to like PEWs, but for some reason, I just fell inlove with the little guy. Maybe he was meant to have a nice home to die in? I don't know. He was lovely. RIP Doctor.










Buffy when she was 8 weeks old; she's now 11, almost 12, so almost a big girl now. She's grown lots since these pictures were taken. She's still a bit shy, but loves climbing around people's hands and arms and loves sleeping on people's arms, with her nose tucken in in the fold of their arms. She's way more active now than she used to be, which is nice. We're still waiting for her last proper quilling; not looking forward to picking her up then - she'll be little Miss Grumpy Face.










Pickle, Buffy's mother. She was retiring when we bought Buffs. Usually they're supposed to live alone in a cage (yes, at least in the UK cages are standard), as they need loads of space and there's always a risk that they'll fight; however, the breeder had seen our cage beforehand and she thought it was big enough for two hogs. As Pickle was retiring she wondered if we could take her and we got two for the price of one.

She was a little fat girl when we got her, as you can see from the picture (the lady holding her is my best friend, Fiffi). Pickle had bitten two of the babies when they were very young... One died, but the other one needed to be weaned sooner rather than later, so they all got weaned on fattier food than normal, ie. kitten food. Naturally, Pickle jumped at the opportunity to get tasty, tasty fatty noms; however, she's lost weight since we got her. 

She's really active when held, otherwise she'd rather just sleep... all... day... and... night. When you pick her up, she's huffing and hissing and being grumpy, but she quickly uncurls from her little ball and happily strolls around on whoever's holding her. She loves diving from people's hands onto the floor seemingly going "Yay, I can curl up into a protective ball - I must be invincible". Her daughter seems to be intrigued by this habit, but we're trying to keep her from doing it too. One semi-suicidal hog is enough, thank you! Speaking of which, little Pickle decided to try and hibernate the other week. Urgh. She was so cold, even though it was boiling in the room, poor dear! Warmed her up and she's now back to normal, but omg did she scare me!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1 to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome  You have quite a zoo! Shame the Doctor died - maybe if you get more you'll have an Amy and a River? :mrgreen:


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you 

I'm getting more today: one male, two females. The (Second) Doctor, Amy and River.  
The Doctor usually regenerates, and in a twisted little way, the Doctor will ALWAYS be remembered this way. ^^;;


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

:lol: That's true!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol welcome! I had a corn snake that was named the Doctor... Now I have a mouse named Melody Pond that has two heart shaped spots.


----------



## s6m6blade (May 3, 2011)

Hello to another Sheffielder! Your mice are beautiful


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, another Sheffielder! Yay!


----------

